# 211 SD Mode



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

I got the 211 on Friday and the SD mode is stuck in full zoom.
I can't change it to normal. Any suggestions? I rebooted and 
still nothing. It will not change when I arrow down.
Could be a soft ware glitch?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

While watching SD programming "Full Zoom" is the only mode possible.
While watching HD programming the 'Page Down' button will flip between "Full Zoom" and "Normal" (letterboxed).

(The 'Page Up' button controls HD aspect ratios.)

Are you sure you're on an HD channel?


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes. I did it with 811 I had before.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

My sd on my 411 is also stuck in full zoom. However, the HD aspect ratio changes all of my channels. I dont get it. It worked the first day or two.


----------



## Doublee (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't understand what "SD mode" is. When I hit page up, no matter whether I'm watching a HD or SD channel, it toggles from HD normal to HD stretch to HD partial zoom to HD gray bar. Am I missing something? It never hi-lites SD anything... Does this have something to do with what kind of cable I'm using (HDMI) or am I just not getting the question?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SD mode is for the SD outputs (the modulator channel 3/4 or AV out).
That is changeable while watching HD feeds by using the Page Down key.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

James Long said:


> While watching SD programming "Full Zoom" is the only mode possible.
> While watching HD programming the 'Page Down' button will flip between "Full Zoom" and "Normal" (letterboxed).
> 
> (The 'Page Up' button controls HD aspect ratios.)
> ...


use remote that came with your tv go into tv settings and put picture on natural mode not wide screen


----------



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like it has gone to normal now. Guess the new download did it.


----------

